# How is your patience?



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Like from 1-10, as 10 as the most patient. XD 

I'm 5. I hate waiting. Like when i will meet someone i make sure to always go on or before the time. That's why i hate waiting. A lot.


----------



## Navvy Jay (Mar 21, 2017)

Very very selective.

Waiting on a best friend to get ready to hang out/go out 10/10

Someone provoking me 3/10

So I'll say it's about a general 7 lol


----------



## permafred (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm not really a fan of waiting but if I have to wait its best that i don't make a big deal about it.

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Maybe around a 7. I can be very patient, but there are things that do irritate me....like when people are not on time.


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

Compared to my Enneagram type 9's friend I'd be a -3 lol

Depends on the person and the situation but generally I'd be a 5 (being generous there haha)


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Not sure, I have been very patient in some situations and easily ticked off and raging in others. I want to say 5, but I've been prone to be more impatient than patient so I'll say a 6.5.

People that are close to me will probably say I'm more patient than how I see myself, but they don't see the bubbling impatience and irritation rising in me as my face remains neutral.


----------



## rageoveralostpenny (Apr 12, 2017)

2/10
Several times in traffic I have debated eugenics for killing off all the people moving in because less people = less traffic.
Just kidding, I'm not a murderer. But it was an valid idea...


----------



## Allonsy (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm very angry and lash-out on people easily. I guess this is one of the moments i have regrets.


----------



## permafred (Jun 29, 2016)

rageoveralostpenny said:


> 2/10
> Several times in traffic I have debated eugenics for killing off all the people moving in because less people = less traffic.
> Just kidding, I'm not a murderer. But it was an valid idea...


+1 how many people are driving right now without a passenger?

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm a 6-7, maybe.
I can be perfectly patient as long as I'm expecting it. Going home from work, of course I can expect traffic to be bad. I try to make it a little better by letting people pass and being courteous on the road. Same goes for waiting in general. If everything is as I expect it, I have no reason to complain. In most situations, I expect the possibility of delay and won't react much. But I do get pissy when I see people disregarding safety and traffic rules, and or just causing chaos out of negligence in general. 

I don't get mad about the little stuff either.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

10 when it comes to life. 6 when it comes to video games. :kitteh:

I'm generally a very patient person. "Patience of a saint." Comes close. I don't know how it happened, really. I think it was a period of time in highschool when I meditated, and learned to wait. I can only control my actions, not that of other people. So might as well just chill, relax, and let things flow.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

2

I have zero patience. Having to sit around waiting for things to happen drives me nuts. I don't mind waiting lines or being on hold that much, it is more about people not moving as fast as I would like them to, mentally or physically. 

They say awareness is the first step


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

around 7. much more patience than others i know.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

It depends on the day and situation. Some days I have the patience and tranquility of a Buddhist monk, other days its more like kid hyped up on sugar waiting for Christmas. 

So maybe a 5ish.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

-3.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

rageoveralostpenny said:


> 2/10
> Several times in traffic I have debated eugenics for killing off all the people moving in because less people = less traffic.
> Just kidding, I'm not a murderer. But it was an valid idea...


what if they started with you, lol


----------



## Vermilion Bird (Feb 16, 2015)

Depends on the situation. 

Waiting in line/being on hold: 9/10
Slow traffic: 3/10
People being annoying: anywhere between 4 and 7/10 depending on the day


----------



## rageoveralostpenny (Apr 12, 2017)

psh I'm not afraid to die for a better cause
xD


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm not patient at all. I pretend to be and I hide it but I'm not XD


----------



## Fingolfin (Apr 11, 2017)

4 I'd say. I'm not very patient with most things in life.


----------

